

The Rise of Digital Hipsterism - vertr
http://beyondgrowth.net/social-criticism/the-rise-of-digital-hipsterism/

======
MostExtremeCake
Why is the author so angry that people in college experiment with radical
ideology? Is that a new thing? Why are PDF e-books bad? Why is the economic
collapse in quotes and "so-called"?

The only actual philosophy the author ascribes to the dipsters seems to be
that they care more about "appearing" than "being", but that's not a new
criticism for a new time. It's basically the main theme in The Society of the
Spectacle, and that was written in 67.

What am I supposed to do with the information in this article?

~~~
WalterSear
Gnash your teeth mainly. I suppose you could also "[run] around at parties
trying to change the world, blindly threatening violence against the “status
quo” with protests and false threats of violence." Or blog about it.

------
pedalpete
Wow! Is it just that I was completely lost, or is the author as much involved
in his own 'public masterbation' as he accuses the 'digital hipsters to be'?

~~~
mkelly
No, I agree with you. I think the article is a perfect example of what it's
trying to criticize.

Re the article: People have always been running their mouths; technology makes
that easier, but doesn't fundamentally change it, I think.

